# Server Grafikkarte



## port29 (16. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche für einen Server eine neue Grafikkarte. In der Kiste ist derzeit eine Nvidia 8400GS verbaut. Diese Karte sollen nun meine Eltern bekommen. Das Problem an dem Ding ist, dass es anscheinend keine Stromsparfunktionen hat und die Karte während des Betriebes sauheiß wird - ist auch passiv gekühlt.

Deshalb suche ich nun nach einem Ersatz dafür. Am besten wäre es, wenn die Karte Dual DVI hätte und im Preisbereich von unter hundert Euro liegen würde. Kann mir da jemand etwas empfehlen?


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. August 2008)

Da dein Server wohl kaum aufwändige 3D-Grafiken zeichnen muss schau doch mal nach irgendeiner Geforce 5, 6 oder 7 ... da gibts genug Passiv gekühlte wenn du drauf wert legst. Ich hab hier auch noch eine 6600 die ich dir für 20€ geben könnte. Allerdings ist das wohl weniger das was du suchst


----------



## chmee (16. August 2008)

Ja, fragwürdig, warum es so eine "große" Grafikkarte sein muss.. Der Markt hat doch genug Karten, die DualDVI ausgeben und trotzdem keine HighEnd-3D Unterstützung bieten, zB Matrox. Die bekommt man bei eBay für n Appel und n Ei.

mfg chmee


----------



## port29 (16. August 2008)

Ob die Karte passiv oder aktiv gekühlt werden soll, ist mir recht wurscht. Nur PCIe ist wichtig.

Die Sache ist nur, dass der Server 24/7 eingeschaltet ist und die Grafikkarte dabei unnötig Strom verbraucht. Und das ist nicht *green IT* ;-)

Nee, jetzt mal aber Spaß beiseite. In der Kiste sind derzeit 8 Platten verbaut + die Wärme der Graka=Hotspot.

Die Grafikkarte wird in dem Server für einige Präsentationen gebraucht, die ca. 1-2 Mal pro Monat laufen. Damit alles möglichst eye-candy ist, werden die 3D Funktionen der modernen Desktops eingesetzt. Zwei LCD Screens (Full HD) sind dabei an den Server angeschlossen. Die restlichen ca. 25 Tage des Monats wird das ding nichts machen.


----------



## chmee (16. August 2008)

Hmm, 2xFullHD braucht schon einige Power.. Hat die 8400 gereicht ? 

Links zu Stromverbrauch :
http://www.hartware.de/review_784_13.html
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/cms/artikel.php?action=show&id=73&seite=28
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/2005/test_nvidia_geforce_6800_gs/20/

Im zweiten Link sieht man auch, dass die Idee, ältere Karte=weniger Stromverbrauch so nicht stimmt. Nicht einfach.. Tja, vielleicht sollte die 8400 drin bleiben und Du kaufst/baust einen PCI-Slot-Lüfter ein ( zB http://www.hardware-rogge.com/Luefter/Slot-Luefter:::7_237.html )

mfg chmee


----------



## port29 (16. August 2008)

Hi,

ja, die 8400 hat gereicht. 

Bei den Tests auf den Seiten, die du aufgeführt hast, ist die Auflistung nicht komplett. Denn ein gutes Gerät (allgemein gesagt), hat mindestens drei Modi:

Volllast
Idle
Stand By

Und genau diese Stand By Funktion fehlt bei meiner Karte fast komplett. Im Vergleich zu meinem Desktop, worin eine Gainward 7900GT mit 512 MB RAM verbaut ist, ist der Unterschied deutlich spürbar. Sobald meine Monitore diesen "Kein Signal" Bildschirm anzeigen, fällt der Stromverbrauch des Rechners um 60 Watt. 

Bei der anderen Karte ist sind es nur 2 Watt - weil eben die Energiespar Features fehlen.


----------



## chmee (16. August 2008)

Ja, ich habe auch nach Standby-Modes und Werten geschaut. Ich dachte, das wäre inzwischen Alltag, aber irgendwie Pustekuchen..

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. August 2008)

Wenn du besonders hohe Auflösungen im Desktopbetrieb möchtest solltest du dir vllt mal die Matrox-Karten ansehen. Die sollen dafür besonders gut geeignet sein und verbrauchen relativ wenig Strom.


----------



## chmee (16. August 2008)

Bei DVI ist die Qualität der A/D-Wandler doch eh egal  Und Auflösung war ja mit FullHD, also 1920x1080 ( oder nahe zB 1920x1200 ), schon klar beschrieben. Weiterhin sind Matrox-Karten nicht für EyeCandy bekannt 

mfg chmee


----------

